# Can't stop snapping!



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

i just cant resist taking pics of glen all the time. so i dont care if no one looks at them i just feel the need to post


----------



## EmilyMarie (Aug 25, 2009)

Awh, so cute! Please don't stop! I think he is such a cute little pup
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

awwwwww i want himmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm !! he's gorgeous huni congratulations !!


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

How precious. Its too bad that dog has to grow up. They are so cute when they are pups.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Great pics, dont stop snapping


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

I like the way he looks, very teasing. Please hug him for me!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i have an almost exactly the same photo of skye as ur last photo! same look on her face haha!


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh don't stop snapping - we love puppy photos here.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Glen is absolutely adorable, give me more!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

oh wow he is gorge!!! more pics!xx


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

He's gorgeous and don't worry we love pictures post as many as possible especially puppies


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

omg, drool! he is gorgeous, keep up the snapping!!


----------



## flynnsmum (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm like you, I love taking photo's of Flynn as he is growing so fast. It's lovely to look at them and see the difference. By the way Glenn is lovely.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh my gosh he's stunning!


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

ok then, one more for the glen fan club


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Those eyes are gorgeous. Give him a belly rub from me.


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

will do nicky


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics.. Going to be a real star that boy..


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

Soooooo cute!!


----------

